# Rome Sanders transfers to Florida A&M



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Rome Sanders transfers to Florida A&M*

Rattlers sign experienced PF/C from Northern Illinois (6-11-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

Rivals.com profile

_Rome Sanders averaged 16 points, eight rebounds and three blocks as a junior last season._

CollegeSports.com profile

_Transfer after soph season 2003-04. RS and have two years remaining._

HighSchoolElite.com profile

_A quick forward, Rome is explosive going to the hoop and runs the floor like a deer._


Rome Sanders:









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Florida A&M Fast Becoming "Little Chicago" (6-16-04)


----------

